

Developers' Box Club - edroche
http://devboxclub.com/

======
radley
Probably a landing page for gauging interest. If enough sign up they'll
probably make a plan (survey: what do you want in the box??) and add details.

------
rilita
I could envision this as being a neat idea. I am thinking of it as
volunteering to beta test a variety of techy stuff, while also being willing
to wear advertisement related stuff ( such as tshirts for tech stuff ).
Assuming the price is reasonable I'd like to advertise myself as a geek by
wearing random techy advertisements and showing off new gizmos to my peers.

------
k-mcgrady
Interesting but no way I'm just handing over my email without a price and some
information on the value of the box.

------
tslug
A cluttered desk has been shown to be subconsciously stressful and distracting
to work. I don't think a box of random things showing up every month is going
to help that. Either more stuff will accumulate on your desk, you'll have more
things to organize, or you'll be sending more crap to a landfill somewhere.

It sounds like this service belongs in the 80s or 90s. Books? Pens? We don't
really need these anymore, and it's not actually environmentally conscious to
be manufacturing and mailing these things around. And who doesn't already have
enough T-shirts?

These days, it seems like if you were to subscribe to a monthly service, it
should be something custom-designed to solve your particular problems, not
designed to be helpful for a hypothetical "typical" developer.

------
captn3m0
A price point, and an expectation list would be cool to have. Otherwise, this
looks like just another way to get my email for spam purposes.

------
actsasbuffoon
What kind of developer? I'm going to be mighty displeased if I get a book
about using Oracle products, but many other people would be dismayed to
receive a book about writing parser combinators in Haskell.

This seems far too general to make anyone happy. You may need to specialize a
bit more. Is this a box with stuff for web developers, academic types, low-
level programmers, etc?

------
breckinloggins
Problem: of the types of items listed that could be in the box, only books
would boost my career or make me happy.

A never ending supply of desk mites that I will have to cycle through or throw
away just adds stress, not happiness.

